# Sticky  A gallon of bore cleaner for three bucks.



## Magus

Why pay 7$ for bore cleaner when kerosene is the same thing?
I made this discovery once while in the boonies and discovered I had forgot my Hoppes and I'd just put 300+ rounds of Chi com corrosive .308 through my FAL.it has no chrome bore and the thought of all that ammonia ammo rotting the guts out of my baby sent me into fits!then as I was filling my kerosene heater it dawned on me:

"this stuff smells like GI bore cleaner!" 

It was quite a bit thinner,so I added a few drops of 40 wt oil and proceeded to scrub the bore of my pet rifle,over the next two days I observed the bore of my pet for any tell tale signs of "cartridge cancer"I got a spot or two on the face of the bolt but the bore remained shiny as a new nickel!I took the bolt out when I cleaned it obviously.

I tested it again with a Mosin Nagant carbine and some utterly hideous cold war era blasting ammo with the same results,so get out there and shoot up that junk ammo and save the good stuff for hard times!


Wonder if it works on Black powder and Pydorex?


----------



## Wyobuckaroo

My Favorite Cleaner........

1 quart Dexron ATF
1 quart K1 odorless Kerosene
1 quart odorless cheap clear paint thinner

Mix together, label container. Use to pre-clean any part of a firearm before you use your expensive name brand stuff, if you like. Use lots, use it often, wipe it off thoroughly. I use empty plastic bottles that fuel injector cleaner and fuel line antifreeze come in. Recommend to NEVER use a bottle that anything to drink came in.
-------------------
Lube

8 oz Dexron ATF
2 oz K1 odorless Kerosene

Mix, store in same type container. With label. Use sparingly.
---------
Good luck
Wyo


----------



## LincTex

Wyobuckaroo said:


> 1 quart Dexron ATF
> 1 quart K1 odorless Kerosene
> 1 quart odorless cheap clear paint thinner


Ed's Red bore cleaner
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/gun-oil-solvent-questions-4870/#post52417

_Gun Cleaning Solvent: Ed's Red (Can be found on an Internet search)
1 Quart K1 Kerosene The extra clean kind for indoor use.
1 Quart Mineral Spirits
1 Quart Dextron III automatic transmission fluid

Mix and store in a 1 Gallon Gas Can correctly labeled_


----------



## jeremiyah

Magus said:


> Why pay 7$ for bore cleaner when kerosene is the same thing?
> I made this discovery once while in the boonies and discovered I had forgot my Hoppes and I'd just put 300+ rounds of Chi com corrosive .308 through my FAL.it has no chrome bore and the thought of all that ammonia ammo rotting the guts out of my baby sent me into fits!then as I was filling my kerosene heater it dawned on me:
> 
> "this stuff smells like GI bore cleaner!"
> 
> It was quite a bit thinner,so I added a few drops of 40 wt oil and proceeded to scrub the bore of my pet rifle,over the next two days I observed the bore of my pet for any tell tale signs of "cartridge cancer"I got a spot or two on the face of the bolt but the bore remained shiny as a new nickel!I took the bolt out when I cleaned it obviously.
> 
> I tested it again with a Mosin Nagant carbine and some utterly hideous cold war era blasting ammo with the same results,so get out there and shoot up that junk ammo and save the good stuff for hard times!
> 
> Wonder if it works on Black powder and Pydorex?


Old military bore cleaner [email protected] etc smelled like Carburetor cleaner, so I used that -worked awesome;
Plug the bore from the breach with a rubber cork, and fill it with a straw -hold thumb over top, etc. Set for an hour, day whatever...

jeremiyah


----------



## Magus

I use a casing with plumber's tape or a rubber band when I soak.think I like the cork idea better if I can find any that small.


----------



## LincTex

Magus said:


> I use a casing with plumber's tape or a rubber band when I soak.think I like the cork idea better if I can find any that small.


They can actually be sanded on a belt sander to size.
http://www.amazon.com/000-Stopper-12-pieces/dp/B003QZEDWC

The I added another "0"
http://macbicnj.com/mm5/merchant.mv..._Code=36372-0000&Category_Code=stoppers_micro


----------



## jeremiyah

Magus said:


> I use a casing with plumber's tape or a rubber band when I soak.think I like the cork idea better if I can find any that small.


I had some that came with an electronic cleaner system -Hoppes? dunno...but recently, I got some off ebay -nose / ear piercing people use them -blue & sterile, so your bore won't get infected when you plug it)

jeremiyah


----------



## Magus

LOL! had one guy say they used to just pour boiling water down the pipe in the army.
Not really a great idea in my book.


----------



## jeremiyah

They boiled .50 cal barrels...in a barrel...allegedly.

jeremiyah


----------



## Magus

Just seems dumb to expose naked steel to hot water.LOL


----------



## zombieresponder

I would have used hot water and dawn dishwashing liquid. Works just fine. All you need to do is flush the corrosive salts out, and water works fine for that. Using hot water works better because if it's hot enough, it heats up the steel, which causes the water to evaporate faster. Once it's dry, just oil everything like you normally would. I've never had a problem using this method.


----------



## Magus

I have heard boiling ammonia works good on really copper fouled bores.


----------



## LincTex

Magus said:


> I have heard ammonia works good on really copper fouled bores.


Correct. But, I don't think boiling is needed? I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## HamiltonFelix

I keep telling myself I need to whip up a batch of Ed's Red to see what it's like. I have the components.

Three thoughts about Original Post:

1. I think this thread should be right alongside the thread presently in General Discussion about Gun Cleaner and Solvent Questions.

2. Where did the "gallon for three bucks" come from? Have you purchased 1-K kerosene lately? I have a lot of kerosene and collect kerosene lamps when I can.

3. There's been talk for many years about Hoppe's #9 being mostly kerosene, one of those "common knowledge" things that I've never been able to verify. But I have long been under the impression that the best bore cleaners for corrosive primed ammo are *water* based, much like for black powder. Use the water based cleaner, hot soapy water, whatever, then do the conventional clean & oil afterward. At least that's been more or less conventional wisdom, FWIW.


----------



## LincTex

HamiltonFelix said:


> Where did the "gallon for three bucks" come from? Have you purchased 1-K kerosene lately?


Yeah, prices have changed a lot... should be "8oz bottle for $3", LOL


----------



## Magus

HamiltonFelix said:


> I keep telling myself I need to whip up a batch of Ed's Red to see what it's like. I have the components.
> 
> Three thoughts about Original Post:
> 
> 1. I think this thread should be right alongside the thread presently in General Discussion about Gun Cleaner and Solvent Questions.
> 
> 2. Where did the "gallon for three bucks" come from? Have you purchased 1-K kerosene lately? I have a lot of kerosene and collect kerosene lamps when I can.
> 
> 3. There's been talk for many years about Hoppe's #9 being mostly kerosene, one of those "common knowledge" things that I've never been able to verify. But I have long been under the impression that the best bore cleaners for corrosive primed ammo are *water* based, much like for black powder. Use the water based cleaner, hot soapy water, whatever, then do the conventional clean & oil afterward. At least that's been more or less conventional wisdom, FWIW.


Look when I posted it.it WAS 3$ then.LOL
Thank you lord 0bama...
*Last edited by Magus; 08-02-2010*


----------



## LongRider

Magus said:


> Why pay 7$ for bore cleaner when kerosene is the same thing?


I paid over $100 for a gallon of Gunzilla and bet I got the better deal. A tad bit of it cleans better than anything else. Its non ionic, meaning nothing sticks to it so every time I clean it is easier faster. It clean, lubricates and protects all in one step, near odorless has a faint pleasant scent, is non toxic. It is so quick and easy cleaning my guns is almost fun. In time savings alone I bet I come out ahead dollar for dollar. Plus it protects my guns lets them run cooler, smother, more reliably with less wear and tear that I am sure I will save money on maintenance parts and repairs due to wear.


----------



## readytogo

*Kerosene for weapons cleaning.*

Again Magus shows great wisdom, kerosene is an excellent cleaner contains no acid agents and will last a long time in storage , couple with wd-40 and you have a clean and well lubricated weapon. Military weapons get really dirty after field and range duty, after removing plastic and wood components weapons were immerse in barrels with kerosene, brush ,wipe air-dry and lubricated, I do have military cleaning stuff left over from my GI days but a gallon of kerosene is always around.
Warning: Acetone, MEK, or MTBE can be dangerous for you and many of weapon cleaning products have them also they destroy plastic /rubber parts .


----------



## BobR1

The Boiling Water brought back a story my dad told one time. He was a WWII Combat vereran, and did not talk about WWII much at all, and had NO Army Buddies. I did not understand this till I watched Band of Brothers years later.
My dad was a BAR Man. On D-Day + he got to the beach after they had taken it, and went right to the front. He was in the 104th and was everywhere they showed in Band of Brothers. Some time around the Battle of the Bulge they had a pile of BAR's that were inop from being shot so much, and someone discovered my dad was a trained BAR Man. He took the BAR's apart and boiled them in a 55 gallon drum of water to get them clean enough to start on.
Out of the Company of men that got off the boat at the beach, my dad and one other guy were the only original members of the Company when they got to Germany and the war ended. Both of them had been wounded multiple times, just not seriously. 

I trashed not one, but 2 AR15 match barrels using some of the original Accurate Arms 2200 powder. Chek Surplus AR74 powder from what I read. Apparently it was a corrosive powder. 

The Gun Oil Recipe mentioned above. Try a 50/50 Blend of:
Deltron 3, 4 etc (Synthetic 0W-20 ATF) and
Synthetic Motor Oil 0W-20 I like the Royal Purple for the color. Easy to tell Oil from Solvent.

Bob


----------



## camo2460

Bob that was a very nice story. I used to have a friend who was on the beaches of Normandy, It's because of people like your dad and my friend that we all sleep soundly at night.


----------

